# Lenticular Designs?...HOW?!



## Martin86 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello, Does anyone in here know how T-Shirts with a lenticular design are made? Below is an ebay 
auction link of a t-shirt with a lenticular image on it...What type of equipment/software do I need to do this? Is it expensive to put lenticular images on shirts ? Does anyone know how to do this and would like to help a noob out? : )...Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-hi-tech-len...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330056694333


----------



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

wow..this is cool. i would also like to know how to make it~


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Google search linticular designs. Youll find tons of info. Art and printing are extremely hard. Im still trying to figure the art out. The printing is a whole nother ball game. Essentially the art is two images broken up with vertical lines and the designs are printed, stacked on top of each other in a certain progression. Printing manually will be tough to acheive and proper tensioned and high end screens will need to be used.
www.impressionsmag.com had a pretty good article many months back that discussed the printing and art end of this effect. You should be able to request back issues from the website


----------

